
Apple entrepreneur camp (for WLO) - social_quotient
https://developer.apple.com/entrepreneur-camp/
======
ljf
Previously discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18540545](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18540545)
with a url of [https://developer.apple.com/entrepreneur-camp/?cid=ec-e-
en-0...](https://developer.apple.com/entrepreneur-camp/?cid=ec-e-en-001)

